# Black Enamel ++++



## manbuckwal (Sep 20, 2014)

Ok I promise these will be the last two bolts I will post. Lol. 

Black Enamel wrapped in some Stabilized Buckeye and another piece of @barry richardson beautiful DIW on gunmetal .
Thanks for looking !!!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 7 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 20, 2014)

Good looking pens tom

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 20, 2014)

Man you got a beautiful finish on that DIW, Its almost 3D. Nice work Tom

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 20, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> Man you got a beautiful finish on that DIW, Its almost 3D. Nice work Tom



It's all in the wood . Beautiful stuff to work with !


----------



## rdabpenman (Sep 21, 2014)

Another couple of great looking timbers.
Nicely done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 21, 2014)

That DIW always turns out to vibrant! that black enamel hardware really makes the wood pop, I think it's because the hardware is so subtle it doesn't take your eye away from the wood.


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 21, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> That DIW always turns out to vibrant! that black enamel hardware really makes the wood pop, I think it's because the hardware is so subtle it doesn't take your eye away from the wood.



Some of this is DIW very similar in chatoyance like the Osage i have. Not sure if all osage is that way w a shimmery look ? Its a challenge for me matching up the black enamel lol, but the buckeye kind of gives it a camo look and has enough black in it ( imo ) to pair up well enough .


----------



## Mike Caffery (Sep 23, 2014)

Beautiful!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

